# gtx 970 mit 980 pcb aio wakü



## IAndyI (18. Dezember 2015)

*gtx 970 mit 980 pcb aio wakü*

hallo,
ich bin momentan auf der suche nach einer AIO wakü für meine gtx 970 von msi die ein gtx 980 pcb hat.
da mir die karte mit dem referenz kühler zu warm wird beim zocken, will ich auf eine AIO wasserkühlung umsteigen.
ich habe mich etwas umgeschaut und habe nur diese hier gefunden:

ARCTIC Accelero Hybrid II Grafikkartenkühler: Amazon.de: Computer & ZubehÃ¶r

hat vll von euch jemand mit dieser wakü erfahrungen gemacht ? 

ihr könnt mir auch gerne vorschläge machen... würde mich sehr darüber freuen 

ach falls es wichtig ist.. meine karte taktet mit 1403 gpu takt und 1,212v .. beim zocken hällt sie sich immer im bereich von 73-80°C bei 98% fanspeed...falls das wichtig wäre..  weiteres oc will ich wahrscheinlich nicht betreiben

das ist meine karte: https://www.caseking.de/msi-geforce-gtx-970-oc-4gd5-oc-4096-mb-gddr5-gcmc-071.html


----------



## Lios Nudin (18. Dezember 2015)

*AW: gtx 970 mit 980 pcb aio wakü*

Besser den Nachfolger, der Radiator ist größer und die Wandler werden aktiv gekühlt:

Arctic Accelero Hybrid III-140 + GTX 980 VRM-Heatsink (ACACC00019A)             

Falls deine GTX970 kein GTX980 Referenz-PCB hat:

Arctic Accelero Hybrid III-140 + Generic VRM-Heatsink (ACACC00020A)


----------



## IAndyI (20. Dezember 2015)

*AW: gtx 970 mit 980 pcb aio wakü*

ah cool danke 
und die vrams sollte ich doch am besten mit den kleinen heatsinks bestücken oder ?


----------

